# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Empresarios insisten en que se les reduzcan pagos adelantados del IGV

## gpacheco

*También solicitan que se rebajen sanciones por incumplir procedimiento*  *Lima, jun. 09 (ANDINA).-* La Alianza Empresarial para el Desarrollo (AED), integrada por la Asociación de Exportadores (Adex), la Cámara de Comercio de Lima (CCL) y la Sociedad Nacional de Industrias (SNI), insistió hoy en pedir la reducción del pago adelantado que realizan las empresas del Impuesto General a las Ventas (IGV) a un máximo de dos por ciento del valor de venta.  
Esto conforme a los sistemas de pagos adelantados del IGV (retenciones, percepciones y detracciones), los cuales, según el conglomerado gremial, están ocasionando diversos problemas a los contribuyentes, generándoles sobre costos y restándoles competitividad. 
Agregó que no sólo se trata de sistemas complicados y dispersos, sino que además afectan la liquidez de las empresas pues los pagos adelantados no se compensan automáticamente y su devolución está sujeta a un trámite engorroso que puede durar varios meses. 
En ese contexto, subrayó que sería muy grave que la Administración Tributaria insista en aplicar la retención al uso de tarjetas de crédito, así como en obligar a las empresas denominadas grandes compradoras a que cobren los embargos tributarios de sus acreedores. 
Recordó que del total de la recaudación del IGV durante el 2008 (31.587 millones de nuevos soles), el sector privado, a través de los pagos adelantados, tuvo un participación de 8.629 millones (27.3 por ciento). 
Asimismo, comentó que las sanciones por incumplimiento de los sistemas o errores en su aplicación llegan, en el caso de las detracciones, hasta el 600 por ciento del monto detraído. Además, se pierde el derecho a deducir el crédito fiscal. 
Por ello, la AED propuso que se rebaje en 50 por ciento las sanciones y que no se aplique la pérdida del derecho a deducir el crédito fiscal. 
También pidió que se defina la fecha de caducidad de los sistemas y que se instituya la compensación automática, además de simplificar la devolución de las retenciones y percepciones pagadas en exceso o indebidamente. 
Finalmente, solicitó que el Congreso de la República y el Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas (MEF) evalúen las atribuciones conferidas a la Superintendencia Nacional de Administración Tributaria (Sunat), para designar a los sujetos y montos que son objeto de retención, percepción y detracción.Temas similares: Artículo: Más de 700 empresarios de la CAN se reúnen hoy en Guayaquil Artículo: Empresarios confían en superar reto de exportar más de US$ 50,000 millones Artículo: Lanzan fondo para promover proyectos amazónicos que reduzcan pobreza Confiep: Empresarios no deben temer a apertura de mercados con China Minag reduce pagos de derecho de aprovechamiento en concesiones forestales con fines maderables

----------

